# Barnes Velocipede Scroll saw No. 2 Reproduction?



## Slotman (Aug 14, 2011)

I have recently acquired a Barnes Velocipede Scroll saw No. 2 Reproduction by the tool company. It is in brand new condition, never been used, only put together and collected dust. I have receipt when originally purchased in 1990 for $1149.99. Any idea of current value and or best way to sell?


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Slotman said:


> I have recently acquired a Barnes Velocipede Scroll saw No. 2 Reproduction by the tool company. It is in brand new condition, never been used, only put together and collected dust. I have receipt when originally purchased in 1990 for $1149.99. Any idea of current value and or best way to sell?



no pic?:thumbdown:


----------

